

So, You Want to Write Your Own Language? - ScottBurson
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/so-you-want-to-write-your-own-language/240165488

======
ScottBurson
These are good suggestions, Walter. Let me add a couple more.

Always think of your language as a compiled language even if you start out
just writing an interpreter. Otherwise you are likely to add features that are
very difficult to compile efficiently.

If you're trying to design a language for accessibility -- ease of use by
relatively inexperienced programmers -- be aware of the tradeoffs. For
example, weak typing, such as automatic conversions between strings and
integers, is commonly thought to make life easier for novices, but it can make
it much harder to build large reliable systems -- and if your language is
successful, it _will_ wind up being used for large systems, regardless of its
suitability for that purpose. Conversions from strings and integers to
booleans have been a particular problem area. Make sure that comparison
operators are transitive and equality is an equivalence relation -- and if you
don't know what those terms mean, you need to study programming language
design before you attempt it yourself.

------
scriptproof
Even if D is a lot better than Rust, Go or others about the style, I am amazed
it is a concern for the author. Besides that, good advices to a candidate
language author.

